# Dark Fissidens Mountains



## Cor (17 Oct 2018)

*Final full tank shot:*




 


*Title: Dark Fissidens Mountains
Dimensions: *24 liter 40x25x25*
CO2: *pressurised 20ppm 24/7 *
Filtration: *Aquael Fan Filter
*Lights: *2x Philips Genie ESaver 8W 865 lumen - 6500K*
Photo Period: *12.00 - 20.00
*Fertilisation: *DIY ADA - lean dose*
Substrate: *gravel*
Hardscape: *driftwood*
Flora: *Riccardia chamedryfolia mini and Fissidens fox
*Fauna: *Red Rili shrimps, Ottocinclus affinis* 
Journal Link*: no journal. For questions laeve a message


----------



## TBRO (17 Oct 2018)

Lovely mossy textures. Dry start? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cor (17 Oct 2018)

TBRO said:


> Lovely mossy textures. Dry start?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, about 4 weeks drystart.


----------



## Sick1166 (16 Dec 2018)

wow that is a true gem


----------



## tiger15 (16 Dec 2018)

Very nice!.  It’s a demonstration that you don’t need variety, a simple design with just one type of hardscape and two mosses to look wonderful.  How do you dry start and attach mosses to rock.  Need more detail.


----------



## Cor (16 Dec 2018)

tiger15 said:


> Very nice!.  It’s a demonstration that you don’t need variety, a simple design with just one type of hardscape and two mosses to look wonderful.  How do you dry start and attach mosses to rock.  Need more detail.


Thank you for your kind words.
The layout is fairly basic, just like the plant. But that was also the intention: KIS = Keep It Simple

But, I also have to confess that I don't have the hardscape skills like the top 50 NHSC. Also because the hardscape materials available at my LFS cost me a fortune to experiment with. 
So with the resources available I'm very happy with the final result of my little moss scape. There's a video of this project. Maybe it is useful;


----------



## Lord_Lucan (19 Apr 2019)

I think that's amazing. I have some questions for those ITK

Could this work without CO2?
How did you attached the moss?
For the dry start you just had wet substrate and that kept everything moist?
What the hell is the yoghurt for?


----------



## Cor (19 Apr 2019)

Lord_Lucan said:


> I think that's amazing. I have some questions for those ITK
> 
> Could this work without CO2?
> How did you attached the moss?
> ...


Do Fissidens fox is marked as 'Advanced' it could be grown without CO2. It takes only more time to develop.
For example; this is a 12L without CO2, just tap water and minimum nutrients





 I've made a video that will answer the rest of your questions


----------



## Lord_Lucan (20 Apr 2019)

Cor said:


> Do Fissidens fox is marked as 'Advanced' it could be grown without CO2. It takes only more time to develop.
> For example; this is a 12L without CO2, just tap water and minimum nutrients
> 
> View attachment 123610
> ...




That's brilliant. Thanks


----------



## Lord_Lucan (20 Apr 2019)

Another thing. I plan on giving this a bash, do you thing one could grow carpet plants emerged at the same time as the moss venture?


----------



## Cor (20 Apr 2019)

Lord_Lucan said:


> Another thing. I plan on giving this a bash, do you thing one could grow carpet plants emerged at the same time as the moss venture?


Nope. Carpet plants demand an other approach. You can not chop them in small pieces and spread them out...

You could use the DSM (dry start method) and let the carpeting plants make the root system. After 6 weeks you can flood the tank.
Try to use emersed plants; (all) in-vitro plants would be perfect.
On the pic you see the result after 4 weeks DSM


----------



## Lord_Lucan (20 Apr 2019)

Yes that's what I meant. Right, I'm off to get some wood!

Thanks


----------

